# The Big Fat Duck Cookbook



## joaquin386 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does this book contain an interactive CD? I really enjoy the ones at Bulli because they are interactive and can see them through the computer

Thanks


----------



## varnex (Sep 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, it does not have a cd


----------

